# DIY Air-Driven Filter



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

I just created an Instructables page for this DIY air-driven filter. Feel free to check it out here:

The Tower of Filtration: (Yet Another) Air-Driven Aquarium Filter

Questions and comments are welcomed!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sounds useful, can make mini ones with old baby bottles aswell for a lower footprint


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool idea, seeing the nalgene trademark made me wonder tho, didnt they boast anti-bacterial properties in their plastic that they claimed improved taste? itl be interesting to see how fast the beneficial bacteria colonizes it.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

really? I had no idea that the bottle had anti-bacterial properties... isn't it just plain old plastic (complete with BPA)?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its not necessarily in all their products and i dont know how effective it is despite their claims, ive seen it on some of the nalgene tags on products in stores

i just googled nalgene and antibacterial and this came up
Nalgene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Bookmarked for when I need to make one.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why not just buy a $5 lees corner filter? Works great and fits in without standing out. 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Why not just buy a $5 lees corner filter? Works great and fits in without standing out.
> 
> Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


Well, that's the fundamental question behind *all* DIY projects: "Why build anything when you can just buy it?"

Speaking for myself, I guess I like the challenge of having an idea, coming up with a plan, and then using resources I already have to carry out the plan.

Sometimes DIY ends up costing more than store-bought products. Other times DIY can end up being not as effective as retail products. And in rare occasions, DIY can straight up blow up in your face.

But at the end of the day, it's *fun*.  To each their own, I suppose?

P.S. I'm planning on using this filter in my hospital tank, so the aesthetics are not a huge concern to me.


----------

